# Un Licensed Handy Hack



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry had to take down pictures and description. Corrective legal action taking place from the state.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW!:furious:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That shower valve shot and fernco are priceless.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The 8" trap seal is good to, but not as good as the fernco and T/S valve


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Should have used a schwin coupling for that copper pipe. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Great pics!!!! I hate it for old people when they get taken advantage of like that.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

how did they get that fernco to work?? Everythime I try that, it always leaks....:furious:

Now that is a deep seal trapif Ive ever seen one....now I know what to do if the la trap rots and the tailpiece is to close to the trap adapter...... hey, atleast they trapped the fixture.....:no:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It would be easy to lower the drain under the sink to make the trap seal proper, what 5 min max to fix that.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It would be easy to lower the drain under the sink to make the trap seal proper, what 5 min max to fix that.


 

ummmm, that requires the use of tools or something......or knowledge of what tools to use...... or putting it back or something......I don't know.......what tool would I use? DO YOU KNOW? MAYBE A DIY SITE CAN HELP ME..... you know one.....


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It would be easy to lower the drain under the sink to make the trap seal proper, what 5 min max to fix that.



Yes, as stated above investigation in progress.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What, I know why not just raise the vanity off the floor about 6" to 12"


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I bet they are scared to death and will never do anymore hack work! good job!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I bet they are scared to death and will never do anymore hack work! good job!


Oh yea they're scared, I gave them my Ozzy scrunched face look!:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Only the 18YO can really be charged, does your state have child labor laws that prohibit minors from using certian tools or doing certain jobs, GA does. The HO must be a Dumbazz. Watch what you say to the minor. How much do you stand to make off these kids? There very young and sound poor (rusty old truck) the HO got exactly what he deserved IMO. Do they really deserve a $10,000 fine? I dont think so.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Only the 18YO can really be charged, does your state have child labor laws that prohibit minors from using certian tools or doing certain jobs, GA does. The HO must be a Dumbazz. Watch what you say to the minor. How much do you stand to make off these kids? There very young and sound poor (rusty old truck) the HO got exactly what he deserved IMO. Do they really deserve a $10,000 fine? I dont think so.


I'm not sure who will be charged except for the company at fault. Do they really deserve a 10K fine? Today I heard it's going to over 50K just for the plumbing without a license and plumbing code violations.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. They should both have their hands cut off.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I bet they went with them because they probably thought a real lisc and professional plumber would or thought they would cost too much.
I have ran into that and tell the hos, in reality, you thought you were doing the right thing but a person only gets what they pay for, but I can make it right for you. 

or did they even know what the hacks were gong to do.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> I bet they went with them because they probably thought a real lisc and professional plumber would or thought they would cost too much.
> I have ran into that and tell the hos, in reality, you thought you were doing the right thing but a person only gets what they pay for, but I can make it right for you.
> 
> or did they even know what the hacks were gong to do.
> ...


I gave them a price to repair the mistakes.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ironranger said:


> They said they didn't need one since they're doing remodeling.




They are either stupid or think you're stupid lol


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

my oh my!!! your customer is f*ing retarded for letting a couple on young kids remodel a bathroom i mean come on'.:no: "aim' 18 tin but don gots lots yers expeereance first in my familly to compete eeght yers in skoolin"


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> They are either stupid or think you're stupid lol



I agree.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> I bet they went with them because they probably thought a real lisc and professional plumber would or thought they would cost too much.
> I have ran into that and tell the hos, in reality, you thought you were doing the right thing but a person only gets what they pay for, but I can make it right for you.
> 
> or did they even know what the hacks were gong to do.
> ...


You hit the nail right on the head Song Dog.

When I hear people say that hiring a licensed plumber costs too much money, I love to ask them "Do you mean they cost too much or their price is too high?" Then sit back and wait for that special "deer in the headlight look" while they are trying to figure out what the difference is. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn that's some sweet lookin plumbing! :thumbup:
Did ya offer them a job?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Damn that's some sweet lookin plumbing! :thumbup:
> Did ya offer them a job?


 i think they read your book redwood...:laughing:


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Contractor, way more than ten thousand. "Workers", hands cut off for sure. Home owner, at least a sign in their frontyard displaying these pictures (enlarged to show texture and glossies, of course) for not less than six weeks. Contractor's spouse to wear housecoats with pictures of finished work printed on them until eventual divorce.


----------



## Smash403 (Jul 4, 2009)

wow.....


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Had those kids just learned how to use a propress or sweat alittle...they might have been able to put this one under the radar...have the decency to sweat joint a few copper pipes.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*rtp. i hate to sound stupid*

but what is a schwinn coupling? a tire tube? thanks. breid...:wheelchair::wheelchair::wheelchair:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> i think they read your book redwood...:laughing:


Oh yea...
I forgot about my book...
Here's a chance to plug it...:laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Schwinn coupling:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

If that was a Wolverine Brass tub valve, it sure looks a lot like Design House . . .


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Due to the pictures that were removed for legal reasons, no other replies are needed. this post is now closed.


----------

